# Just received an overnight delivery



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

of 12 calamari steaks from Alaska.  So, guess what is for dinner with a baked potato and salad?


----------



## Lon (Dec 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> of 12 calamari steaks from Alaska.  So, guess what is for dinner with a baked potato and salad?



How will you cook, marinade,season the steaks?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

I have tried several methods but my favorite is to pound them out so they are completely tenderized then soak in buttermilk for 6 hours, then egg, bread crumbs, salt and pepper and into hot olive oil for no more than 2 min per side (or until golden brown). I don't care for sauces as some do, we just eat the steak with a Baked potato and small salad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 8, 2015)

So what time shall we be there for our dinner?  I'll bring the alcohol of your choice.


----------

